# Anyone have any thoughts on this?



## Andy jones (Nov 9, 2019)

I am looking at this graph and wondering if you can put a chip in it like the Louisiana one chip to have better / more detailed maps? I would be putting it on a maverick hpxv and fish the marshes of Louisiana for big reds. Basically want the best graph with most detail on the maps possible.
Thanks


----------



## Golden Grunt (3 mo ago)

Andy jones said:


> View attachment 221763
> 
> I am looking at this graph and wondering if you can put a chip in it like the Louisiana one chip to have better / more detailed maps? I would be putting it on a maverick hpxv and fish the marshes of Louisiana for big reds. Basically want the best graph with most detail on the maps possible.
> Thanks


Out of stock


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Did you intentionally post three threads about the same thing? 
WalMart online for a GPS is not where I would shop. BPS usually has deals.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

On my 7” Lowrance Hook you can download updates and maps via a micro disc


----------



## Vpdiaz (Jul 14, 2021)

My buddy purchased that same unit from wal mart and the chips work.

isn’t the best satellite image resolution on the screen but works better then nothing.


----------



## Andy jones (Nov 9, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Did you intentionally post three threads about the same thing?
> WalMart online for a GPS is not where I would shop. BPS usually has deals.


No I did not. Apologies!


----------

